# Atlanta Hawks to shine?



## vanhill

I really think that they have a shot in playoff if they can build up their team chemistry.
They drafted two very good players Josh Smith and Josh Childress. 
Josh Smith is a T-mac type of player, a slasher and a high flyer...Its nice to see him devleop some game in the season.
Josh Childress is a team player, he does everything by himself..A all around player that is ready to contribute staright away.
Harrington,it is the time for him to showcase his skills..
He is a very underated player,Strong and shoots the ball well..
A.Walker,forget about the 3-pt. It will be nice to see him become a leader in the team..
Also,they have bunch of quality role players like Crawford,Diaw,Collier,Delk,J.Barry, Hawks for sure have chance to be a playoff team.
They could end up to be losing tones of games if they cannot play as a TEAM..but its very interesting to watch them in this season..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

I dont see the Hawks taking a playoff spot from any of these teams!!!

Pistons
Heat
Pacers
Knicks
Celts
Raps
6ers
Magic
Wiz


----------



## NugzFan

to shine what?


----------



## vanhill

i watch toronto games more than 30 times last year..
with the addition of alston and arajuo..
they still not strong enough to get a place in playoff..


----------



## RP McMurphy

The Hawks have some nice players, but the two most important positions in the NBA are point guard and center. The Hawks have arguably the worst starter in the entire NBA at *both* of those positions. They'll be terrible at rebounding and terrible at running plays, so it's pretty obvious that they'll be one of the 5 worst teams in the league.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

but u think the hawks r?


----------



## WXHOOPS

No way in hell that the Hawks make the playoffs. However, with the young guys they have to build around ( Al Harrington especially ), they could form a nice nucleus. They need to let Walker's contract expire, and entice a couple of nice free agents to the picture. Then we can talk about playoffs. Say maybe in '07


----------



## A.W.#8

nice thread. I agree man. The Hawks will show them who's boss.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> nice thread. I agree man. The Hawks will show them who's boss.


----------



## vanhill

ya,i am just saying they might have a chance to be in playoff..
Remember Bucks in last season?
Anyone think that they could be in the playoff last season?
It just that Eastern conference is a lot different than the west,it doesnt have many teams that have no chance to be in the playoff...
ath could happen..
Atlanta for sure might not be enough for the playoff,but..at least they have a better team and nice to watch..


----------



## A.W.#8

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!


Normally a picture of Tony Danza would make me laugh, but that could have been a more creative joke. Too obvious.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

They are absolutely the worst team in the league behind the Bobcats. They have no one. Their best player is a has been chucker, and behind that they have a high school never-was.


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>vanhill</b>!
> ya,i am just saying they might have a chance to be in playoff..
> <b>Remember Bucks in last season?
> Anyone think that they could be in the playoff last season?</b>
> It just that Eastern conference is a lot different than the west,it doesnt have many teams that have no chance to be in the playoff...
> ath could happen..
> Atlanta for sure might not be enough for the playoff,but..at least they have a better team and nice to watch..


Excellent point, as every news media predicted the Bucks would be the 15th best team in the eastern conference. Man! Those "experts" looked so stupid, again.

I think the Hawks are going to be fun to watch, as well.

Harrington has a chance to shine and make this his team. AW#8 will make sure that Harrington gets all the looks he wants and needs, similar to what he did for Paul Pierce.

Jon Barry is a solid bench player who has energy, a 3 point shot, and defense. 

Kenny Anderson can teach the rooks how to PLAY the old fashioned game - Like doing pick"n"roll's, give and go's, and how to be "professional".


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Kenny Anderson can teach the rooks how to the old fashioned game - pick"n"roll's, give and go's, and how to be "professional".


:sour:

If that happens, I'll swim across the Charles River in my underwear.


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> :sour:
> 
> If that happens, I'll swim across the Charles River in my underwear.


I would, too.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Excellent point, as every news media predicted the Bucks would be the 15th best team in the eastern conference. Man! Those "experts" looked so stupid, again.
> 
> I think the Hawks are going to be fun to watch, as well.
> 
> Harrington has a chance to shine and make this his team. AW#8 will make sure that Harrington gets all the looks he wants and needs, similar to what he did for Paul Pierce.
> 
> Jon Barry is a solid bench player who has energy, a 3 point shot, and defense.
> 
> Kenny Anderson can teach the rooks how to PLAY the old fashioned game - Like doing pick"n"roll's, give and go's, and how to be "professional".


Come on. The Bucks might have overachieved greatly, but look at their players. Bucks had Redd, Ford, Mason, Van Horn. They were predicted to suck because that's all they got, no depth at all.

The Hawks don't have a single player approaching any of those guys' level, not to mention 4 of them. *Their second best player is Harrington*. You know, the athletic freak who isn't good at anything except attacking the rim, and is even inconsitent at that.

Not to mention the coaching difference.

They are horrible. If they manage to have a better record than the Sonics or Warriors, even taking into account the conferences, i will be amazed.


----------



## rainman

there's always hope in the east. lets keep in mind that new orleans is now in the west and the nets are a shell of their former shell. i guess you have to pencil in the heat along with the pistons,pacers and bucks but after that its a total crapshoot, why not the hawks?


----------



## HeinzGuderian

How did the Ford and Skinnerless bucks make it into the same sentance with Miami, Indy, and Detroit


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> They are absolutely the worst team in the league behind the Bobcats. They have no one. Their best player is a has been chucker, and behind that they have a high school never-was.





I wouldn't say they have no one. There is not a top-notch superstar on this team, but they actually do have some talent. 



Also, let's not forget Jermaine O'neal was a "never-was" for 4-5 seasons, and the rest is history. All Harrington needs is some PT.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> How did the Ford and Skinnerless bucks make it into the same sentance with Miami, Indy, and Detroit



i figured i had to list at least 4 teams in the east, its pretty sad isnt it.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Also, let's not forget Jermaine O'neal was a "never-was" for 4-5 seasons, and the rest is history. All Harrington needs is some PT.


What skills or talents does he have? He's not a good shooter, post up guy, defender. All he has is athleticism. He was a hustler for the pacers, but i doubt that continues. He's not capable of being a star.


----------



## Drewbs

> Originally posted by <b>vanhill</b>!
> I really think that they have a shot in playoff if they can build up their team chemistry.
> They drafted two very good players Josh Smith and Josh Childress.
> Josh Smith is a T-mac type of player, a slasher and a high flyer...Its nice to see him devleop some game in the season.
> Josh Childress is a team player, he does everything by himself..A all around player that is ready to contribute staright away.
> Harrington,it is the time for him to showcase his skills..
> He is a very underated player,Strong and shoots the ball well..
> A.Walker,forget about the 3-pt. It will be nice to see him become a leader in the team..
> Also,they have bunch of quality role players like Crawford,Diaw,Collier,Delk,J.Barry, Hawks for sure have chance to be a playoff team.


lol, their draft sucked. They picked Childress too high and not only that stocked themselves full of wing players. They should have grabbed Jameer Nelson or someone at least to handle their point. Josh Smith is not a Tmac type player. I may be wrong as I have only seen him play a few times. He is a whiner, can't defend, can't pass, the only thing he can dunk and is a sick athelete. Too bad his bball IQ sucks and is often a ballhog. I think he may end up more like a Shawn Marion type player (minus the ugly jumpshot) in the best case scenario. Walker is good, but hes not a team leader. Hes not hte type of guy who will carry the franchise. He is at his best when he is the second option. He can score, handle, rebound, pass and he hustles. I think Harrington will flop. I don't see why he left a winning team where he played a big role in their success to come to this joke of a franchise to be their main man. Like Walker, I think Harrington will be ok as a second option for a good team at best, but if he has to carry a large scoring load, my bets are the Hawks will fail. As for Crawford, Collier and Delk, they aren't good role players, they are scrubs. Diaw and Barry are ok though.


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Come on. The Bucks might have overachieved greatly, but look at their players. Bucks had Redd, Ford, Mason, Van Horn. They were predicted to suck because that's all they got, no depth at all.
> 
> The <b>Hawks don't have a single player approaching any of those guys' level, </b>not to mention 4 of them. *Their second best player is Harrington*. You know, the athletic freak who isn't good at anything except attacking the rim, and is even inconsitent at that.
> 
> Not to mention the coaching difference.
> 
> They are horrible. <b> If they manage to have a better record than the Sonics or Warriors, even taking into account the conferences, i will be amazed.</b>


Have Redd, Ford, Mason, and Van Horn been to the Eastern Conference finals? Kenny Anderson, Delk, and Walker have.

Who knows, you might end up being "amazed". As others have said, the east is a crapshoot.


----------



## RP McMurphy

The highest number of minutes per game Jermaine O'Neal ever got in Portland was 13.5, and he got traded to Indiana at the age of 21.

The highest number of minutes Al Harrington ever got in Indiana was 30.9, and he got traded to Atlanta at the age of 24.

There's absolutely no comparison between their situations. The bottom line is, if Harrington were good enough to be a star, he would have forced himself into Indiana's starting lineup. And I don't want to hear this "but he plays the same position as Jermaine O'Neal" garbage either. Positions are overrated, if Al Harrington was that great, he would have started at PF last season and Jermaine O'Neal would have started at center.

I wonder if Tony Delk is going to break out, now that he finally has a starting PG spot. All he needs is PT.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> What skills or talents does he have? He's not a good shooter, post up guy, defender. All he has is athleticism. He was a hustler for the pacers, but i doubt that continues. He's not capable of being a star.




What did Jermaine O'neal have when he was rotting on the bench? Athleticism? Long arms? 



I'm just adding in that I think you are stopping short on how good Walker and Harrington are. You mentioned that TJ Ford, Keith Van Horn, and Desmond Mason are better than any player on the Hawks? Redd is the only player on the Bucks better than Walker or Harrington.



As for Harrington, he's a classic tweener, but still a good one. He does have a back to the basket game, and he can hit the mid range shot. He's strong, and quick for being 250 pounds. Plus, he was a key contributor for one of the best teams in the NBA last year. Jonathan Bender was the high schooler rotting on the bench last year while Harrington was one of the best 6th men in the league. He's not great, and he probably won't be a star, but he's not the mediocre player you are making him out to be.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Have Redd, Ford, Mason, and Van Horn been to the Eastern Conference finals? Kenny Anderson, Delk, and Walker have.
> 
> Who knows, you might end up being "amazed". As others have said, the east is a crapshoot.


Yes, Van Horn has been to the nba finals, in fact.

You can forget Kenny Anderson and Delk anyways because they're just fence sitting roleplayers/scrubs. Walker has had some accomplishments, but he's more of a chucker than ever, and certainly can't carry this team of nobodies to anything other than top5 lottery pick.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> The highest number of minutes per game Jermaine O'Neal ever got in Portland was 13.5, and he got traded to Indiana at the age of 21.
> 
> The highest number of minutes Al Harrington ever got in Indiana was 30.9, and he got traded to Atlanta at the age of 24.
> 
> There's absolutely no comparison between their situations. The bottom line is, if Harrington were good enough to be a star, he would have forced himself into Indiana's starting lineup. And I don't want to hear this "but he plays the same position as Jermaine O'Neal" garbage either. Positions are overrated, if Al Harrington was that great, he would have started at PF last season and Jermaine O'Neal would have started at center.
> 
> I wonder if Tony Delk is going to break out, now that he finally has a starting PG spot. All he needs is PT.





It's good to see that you have no faith in one of your team's best players last season. I'm not sure why the sarcasm at the end, but since being an *** is your thing, I'll just accept it.


He stated that Al Harrington is a "never-was"......the guy's in the middle of his freakin career, so why are we going to declare that he's a bust already? I remember people declaring Jermaine O'neal was a bust back then, so that's why that comparison was made. It wasn't to say that "Duh, Al Harrington is going to be the best player in the league with playing time....duh"



I've got people jumping on my back for trying to defend that Al Harrington is not some mediocre player that has no talent. Whatever. Some people just like to degrade others.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did Jermaine O'neal have when he was rotting on the bench? Athleticism? Long arms?


Harrington wasn't rotting on the bench. He was their 6th man.





> I'm just adding in that I think you are stopping short on how good Walker and Harrington are. You mentioned that TJ Ford, Keith Van Horn, and Desmond Mason are better than any player on the Hawks? Redd is the only player on the Bucks better than Walker or Harrington.


Walker, fine. But there is no way the unproven Harrington is better than any of those guys were last year.





> As for Harrington, he's a classic tweener, but still a good one. He does have a back to the basket game, and he can hit the mid range shot. He's strong, and quick for being 250 pounds. Plus, he was a key contributor for one of the best teams in the NBA last year. Jonathan Bender was the high schooler rotting on the bench last year while Harrington was one of the best 6th men in the league. He's not great, and he probably won't be a star, but he's not the mediocre player you are making him out to be.


Exactly, he a good 6th man on a team that has a lot of good players. Not a second option on a team that doesn't have any good players at all.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> I've got people jumping on my back for trying to defend that Al Harrington is not some mediocre player that has no talent. Whatever. Some people just like to degrade others.


I didn't say he has no talent. He has some, like I said he's athletic and brings a lot of energy. But really, he's an average player, slightly above average maybe.

It's not good when your second best player is slightly above average, and then beyond that it's nothing but rookies and scrubs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Harrington wasn't rotting on the bench. He was their 6th man.




Yes.  





> Walker, fine. But there is no way the unproven Harrington is better than any of those guys were last year.




"Unproven"......exactly. That is what I'm trying to prove here, that the type of player he is will be proven this upcoming season. I guess my point has flown right over your head.







> Exactly, he a good 6th man on a team that has a lot of good players. Not a second option on a team that doesn't have any good players at all.





We'll see. I'm not turning this into a big "Me against you" thread. I think Harrington will individually do fine on the Hawks, and the Hawks will come a lot closer to doing horrible than doing good. 



My whole thing here is that Harrington is getting that opportunity to have a much larger role. For the Pacers, he was the 3rd/4th option off the bench, and now he'll be at least the 2nd option. This year will show us more than any other year just how good Harrington is/is not.


----------



## RP McMurphy

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> He stated that Al Harrington is a "never-was"......the guy's in the middle of his freakin career, so why are we going to declare that he's a bust already? I remember people declaring Jermaine O'neal was a bust back then, so that's why that comparison was made. It wasn't to say that "Duh, Al Harrington is going to be the best player in the league with playing time....duh"


If all you're saying is that Al Harrington isn't a bust, then I agree with you, but you just compared him to a Top 10 player. Don't you understand why people would object to that?

Besides, unlike Jermaine O'Neal in 2000, Harrington has already gotten a bunch of a PT, so saying "all he needs is PT" doesn't make much sense.


----------



## SKiP

If Atlanta has two 2nd options on their team in Al Harrington and Antoine Walker, then one of them will definitely benefit. It's not like they're both going to stink. 

I think the playoffs will look like this...

1. Miami - Shaq 
2. Detroit 
3. New York 
4. Indiana 
5. Orlando
6. Milwaukee
7. Cleveland
8. Sixers/Toronto

Even if Harrington plays as well as Jermaine O'Neal the Hawks still won't make the playoffs next year.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud

I'm going to say no. Even though teams can surprise like the Bucks, those teams usually have a handful of solid players that may not shine by the NBA's recorded stats but are decent by other statistical measures.

Using those statistical measures, I'm not seeing alot of hope for the Hawks. In fact I think guys like Walker and Harrington may be worse than people think. Might fill their lines but probably not the Hawks W/L sheet.

Who knows though, maybe if one of those rookies is incredible or if they're all gellin' like felons..


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> If Atlanta has two 2nd options on their team in Al Harrington and Antoine Walker, then one of them will definitely benefit. It's not like they're both going to stink.
> 
> I think the playoffs will look like this...
> 
> 1. Miami - Shaq
> 2. Detroit
> 3. New York
> 4. Indiana
> 5. Orlando
> 6. Milwaukee
> 7. Cleveland
> 8. Sixers/Toronto
> 
> Even if Harrington plays as well as Jermaine O'Neal the Hawks still won't make the playoffs next year.


miami isnt close to the pistons. the heat had to gut the team to get the big fella. the pistons are loaded, they could start a second team that would beat a lot teams around the nba.


----------



## Debt Collector

the hawks roster doesnt look good enough to challenge anyone this year but like the poster earlier there are alot of surprises every year in the nba, last year good examples being the Bucks and the Jazz. The good thing is that the new ownership seems to be more proactive about player acqusitions, trying new things. the thing i think they really need is a fanbase, its hard to win when you have absolutely no home court advantage. i wont put it past them to make some noise. stranger things have happened.


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> 
> 
> Normally a picture of Tony Danza would make me laugh, but that could have been a more creative joke. Too obvious.


oh. sorry.


----------



## SKiP

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> miami isnt close to the pistons. the heat had to gut the team to get the big fella. the pistons are loaded, they could start a second team that would beat a lot teams around the nba.


We got Damon Jones to replace Skip. Shaq can be as good as Caron and Odom combined when he's motivated and he looks like he's gonna tear the league apart. I'm glad Brian Grant is gone, because now Haslem will get more PT. If Wright plays any significant minutes at all thats an added bonus. What puts Miami over Detroit is now Wade will do awesome with Shaq getting all the attention.


----------



## froggyvk

LOL at the last post.

The Hawks have a chance to be decent, but I don't think they're a playoff team -- yet. Mike Woodson is going to do a great job there, IMO.


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> 
> 
> We got Damon Jones to replace Skip. Shaq can be as good as Caron and Odom combined when he's motivated and he looks like he's gonna tear the league apart. I'm glad Brian Grant is gone, because now Haslem will get more PT. If Wright plays any significant minutes at all thats an added bonus. What puts Miami over Detroit is now Wade will do awesome with Shaq getting all the attention.


shaq couldnt match up with detroit with kobe bryant it certainly isnt going to get any better with dwayne wade.


----------



## SKiP

He's in better shape now and he's motivated. When Shaq continously gets the ball down low his team wins. Shaq and Wade will play better together than Shaq and Kobe. They will make each other better players. Wade isn't a ballhog like Kobe, so he'll actually pass the ball to Shaq and get him involved.


----------



## rebelsun

They have some solid offensive talent, but they will stink on D. Their interior D will not be good. This team will put up points, but I don't think it will be enough to make the playoffs.

That said, I really like what Billy Knight has done with this team. I think he has handled this rebuilding process very well, and think his extension was more than justified.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Besides, unlike Jermaine O'Neal in 2000, Harrington has already gotten a bunch of a PT, so saying "all he needs is PT" doesn't make much sense.





Actually, that's right. He played 30 MPG last year I believe, so that wasn't the right way of putting it. Playing with an increased role, we will see how good the guy is.


----------



## vanhill

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> If Atlanta has two 2nd options on their team in Al Harrington and Antoine Walker, then one of them will definitely benefit. It's not like they're both going to stink.
> 
> I think the playoffs will look like this...
> 
> 1. Miami - Shaq
> 2. Detroit
> 3. New York
> 4. Indiana
> 5. Orlando
> 6. Milwaukee
> 7. Cleveland
> 8. Sixers/Toronto
> 
> Even if Harrington plays as well as Jermaine O'Neal the Hawks still won't make the playoffs next year.


Toronto,once again..
Too far from being a playoff team...i watch them a lot times last season..they can't score..!!Carter did too little to help the team besides his inconsistent mid-range jumper.Marshall is their man,he rebound,inside and outside shots...
Jalen rose..he is ok..but just not good enough to carry his team..
Bosh,i would like to see how much does he improve this yr..
Arajuo...decent player,need time to fit in the team..
IMO,they are just not good enough to be in the playoff...too far..
unless ...

What's wrong with Childress?He is a decent player. Long arms,can defend,shoots the ball well..i can see him to develop as a all-star player..
I really want to see Josh smith....if he is given enough minutes..


----------



## A.W.#8

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> oh. sorry.


It's ok. I still love you.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> :sour:
> 
> If that happens, I'll swim across the Charles River in my underwear.


Get your trunks ready... :rofl:

They probably won't make the playoffs, but they really aren't that bad. Makes you wonder if they should have just traded the No. 6 and Diaw for No. 3 to nab Gordon, if we wouldn't like their team a lot more.


----------



## E.H. Munro

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> The Hawks have some nice players, but the two most important positions in the NBA are point guard and center. The Hawks have arguably the worst starter in the entire NBA at *both* of those positions.


When did the Hawks trade for Raef Lafrentz? And what did Boston get in the trade?


----------



## NugzFan

> Originally posted by <b>A.W.#8</b>!
> 
> 
> It's ok. I still love you.


----------



## Coatesvillain

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Not to mention the coaching difference.


Huh?

Terry Porter is that much better of a coach than Mike Woodson?


----------



## Fenway

Al Harrington could be a great player. We don't know yet because he has never been given the chance. I seem to remember him taking care of Boston all by himself one game last year in the playoffs. Give him more time and consistant playing and who knows what kind of player he can be become.


I wouldn't over look the Hawks. Both Walker and Harrington have something to prove and I personally wouldn't bet against Antoine Walker when he is pissed off.


----------



## vanhill

ya,i agree.
it makes quite a lot of difference from becoming a starter instead of Sixth-man.
look at FLIP, Jamison, Redd..


----------



## jokeaward

Delk, Anderson, and Walker are reunited from 01-02... I never thought about that. And Harrington is a pretty good swingman.


----------

